# froggy help



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi i was at my lfs and there was mini aquatic frogs and they were super tiny and they were all adults. i couldnt find any info on them so i am asking if any of you guys know anything about them their called mini aquatic frogs. thanks 
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Any pictures? Would help out a bit.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

African Dwarf Frogs most likely...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I would guess African Dwarf Frog. Just google it and see if it looks the same.

Don't get one/some until you do your research, though. They can be a booger to feed, trust me.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah they look just like that  and can they get along with mollies and other invertibrates?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

pj1218 said:


> yeah they look just like that  and can they get along with mollies and other invertibrates?


They can get along with fish and snails, but I don't know about shrimp or crayfish. 
What the poster above me meant is that these frogs are generally dumb as dirt. We had one too, a long time ago. They usually won't eat unless it's right in front of their face, so you need to "hand feed" them, which could literally mean your hand (ours was too scared) or a turkey baster type deal. We fed ours frozen and freezedried bloodworms and you had to squirt them right in front of his face. I don't know how they would do with live prey like brine shrimp.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> What the poster above me meant is that these frogs are generally dumb as dirt.


Exactly. ;-)


----------



## Blazer (Apr 15, 2011)

OH now im not getting any.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> They can get along with fish and snails, but I don't know about shrimp or crayfish.
> What the poster above me meant is that these frogs are generally dumb as dirt. We had one too, a long time ago. They usually won't eat unless it's right in front of their face, so you need to "hand feed" them, which could literally mean your hand (ours was too scared) or a turkey baster type deal. We fed ours frozen and freezedried bloodworms and you had to squirt them right in front of his face. I don't know how they would do with live prey like brine shrimp.


They are pretty dumb but they can be trained. If you simply feed them at the exact same time everyday, they will eventually learn. At least, mine did.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

well i guess if it doesnt eat on its own ill use the turkey baster or something else that can squirt the food to him then and it should be fun ( hopefully ). thanks for the help everyone


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

They are super fun! I don't mind the turkey baster method, either. It means they recognize my figure (they are pretty blind) and come out to get their food. Silly antics ensue.

Please be aware, though, that there is another aquatic frog frequently mistaken for an adf when they are young, called an african clawed frog. You'll be able to tell the different easiest by looking at the eyes. If they stick on top of the head (a predatory position, like the eyes on an alligator), it is not an african dwarf frog. It is an african CLAWED frog. They are illegal to own in several states because they are very invasive. They eat EVERYTHING! If you have one with a fish, as soon as he gets big enough, he will eat it.

And african dwarf frog should have eyes flat in it's head, more on the sides than the top.

You should also know that they prefer water less than 16" deep, as they do go to the surface for air and are not the greatest swimmers.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

so i went to my lfs and i got one of them. i made sure it was a ADF and now hes in my 1.5 gallon tank with my betta and a snail. i read that they like company but thought that adding another one to that tank would be too much. but if i took out the snail would that be okay? and i also read that their has to be 1 gallon per 1 ADF.but he has been swimmin around. he ran into a algae wafer i put in for my snail and he gobbled it up. it was so funny because he used his super tiny arms to shove it into his mouth :lol:


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I wouldn't add another one, even if the snail was moved. He's better off without a buddy than he would be in a crowded tank. Don't fall behind on your water changes!


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

i know i did one today and he was all over the place. how many water changes should i do weekly? i was thinking of two and wouldnt mind but dont want to stress them out. would a 25% and a 50% a week sound good or both 25%? today i did half caus it was the 1st water change i did for it.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Changing 25% of the water twice per week should be efficiant.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sad news . My frog jumped out and either died because my room is air conditioned and is kept at 60-70 or my dog ate it. And whats even more sad is there's Only a tiny hole for feeding that could barely even fit the frog through  but now I plan to get another one and this time cover that hole  so any name suggestions? Im trying to stick with famous people names. Maybe Elvis or Paris Hilton or even Madonna since that last one was ozzy ozbourne :lol:


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Awww I'm sorry! Yeah, those guys will find a way out if you provide one! I've taped over all the openings on my hood.


Mine are Bonnie and Clyde (they live with Babyface the betta... and Bugsy the snail. All famous bank robbers and gangsters from the 30's). And I have a black fighter betta named Ozzy, The Prince of F***ing Darkness.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha that's hilarious :lol: So how did you tape it? I was going to put something to cover the hole then tape it over.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I just used packing tape. And the hole on mine is rather large (because I had it punched out to fit a power filter, and switched to a sponge filter), so I then flipped it over and taped the reverse side so that no sticky part of the tape was exposed. I've also seen people use saran wrap. 

P.S. Out of the names you listed, Elvis is the best. And if you get a female, name her Maralyn.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

oh k just making sure that i had to get the sticky part of the tape. how do i tell the difference between the boys and girls? i heard of someways but they were something minor. would their size be one way to tell the difference? and i didnt think of maralyn , thats a good one


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

As they get bigger, the females are easier to spot cuz they get fatter. The easiest way to tell them apart is to look at the area you might think of as the armpit... behind the front legs. The males will have a white lump on each side of their body, in that area.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

so if their full grown size is 2 inches then that means ozzy was a girl... so today i got my new one and covered the hole in the tank so no escape  shes really small and a half an inch long. when i got her i thought she starved or something but shes still moving all around and being a curious little frog  i named her monroe if its a she or elvis if its a he but for now its monroe. ill post pics of him tomorrow. and also i got freeze dried tubifex worms and when i put them in i thought they would sink but they didn't so i the worms all wet but it still floated :\ so how do i make those sink for monroe or will she eat them from the top?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

They can learn to come to the top to eat. Or you can try soaking the worms ahead of time to make them sink. Is there any place in your area that sells frozen bloodworm? Those are a lot healthier for frogs.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah my lfs does but they hired all new employees and they said either blood worms or tubifex but she also said they used the tubifex to feed them. well i can give them to my mollies caus they seem to go crazy for it. i guess i can get them tomorrow when i go and get new filter catriges for my 1.5 gallon.


----------

